# Feather Vision - New TruVision Lens



## Feather Visions (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi everyone-

A Press release from the ATA show-:thumbs_up

We had quite a bit of interest in a dual type lens and now have one that can fit just about anything!

Thanks!
Chuck
------------------------------------


*For Immediate Release
Feather Vision Announces TruVision™Dual Lens​*

*Ithaca, NY* – January 13, 2010

Feather Vision, the premier provider of optical aids for use in competitive archery and bowhunting, today announced that they are launching the TruVision™ Lens. The TruVision™ lens is a glass lens design that incorporates a small central area of magnification surrounded by a larger area with no magnification. The result is a “button” of power that specifically highlights only the center of the target. It’s available with a 7mm or 10mm button and can be cut to fit any scope housing on the market that currently accepts a lens. It also features Zeiss Anti-Reflective coating.

“This is an exciting lens creation, we worked for a long time to get the TruVision™ just the way we needed to have be successful” states Bert Cooley, President of Feather Visions, Inc. “We could have launched it early but we really had some specific quality marks and performance standards that could not be compromised” 

“The guys in the lab have done an incredible job on this lens, absolutely fantastic!” says Chuck Cooley, Vice President of Feather Visions, Inc. “going into this project we had some very specific ideas and needs for the lens to make it shooter friendly and to hit the level of performance we and our customers have come to expect. Working together I think we really nailed it. I’m expecting some great scores to be shot using the TruVision™. 

Our tester Gary Neal said during development “It’s an extremely comfortable shot sequence. Just bring it to the target and the X is right there. No pin, no dot to interfere with the aim. Just look at what you want to hit and it happens. The two different button sizes can be used for virtually any shooter on any target. I know you’ve heard it before but Feather Vision - When it comes to lenses, they do it the best. This is more of that excellence” 

The new TruVision™ lens is available in button powers of +.75 and +1.00 and can be cut into virtually any housing on the market 1” to 2 ¼” in diameter. The TruVision™ lens will be joining our long list of the highest quality and most successful lenses in the industry. It will be available at all of our dealers or direct through our sales office. Feather Vision also supplies industry notables such as HHA, Spot-Hogg, CR Archery, AXCEL, Bow-Tech/Octane, Copper John, and BD Archery with lenses. It’s one more reason for our place as the #1 independent lens supplier dedicated to the archery industry. 

About Feather Visions, Inc.

Feather Visions, Inc. was incorporated in 1997 with the mission to bring innovative and improved lenses to the archery community. They are a nationally and internationally recognized, industry leading supplier of OEM scope lenses and replacement lenses for all scopes and sights. Their focus has always been to provide excellent quality scope lenses and optical accessories for use in archery.

For further information, contact Feather Vision at 607.256.0759: or www.FeatherVisions.com


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

This will be another HUGE hit for Feather Visions!! Congrats guys!! Looking forward to trying the new lens!!


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds Awesome... ok send me one :teeth: 

I can tell already that this is going to be a great year and it's barely just begun!! :teeth:

Post up some photos Chuck!!!!! Of the ATA or the lens or both...


----------



## Feather Visions (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys !!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks Chuck. I just sent Alan an email and hopefully I can get one on the way ASAP. Need one for Vegas.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

so is this a revamp of the original tru spot? what improvements have been made or is it something new? what are the differences?


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Chuck... got any pics?


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

id also like to see some pics chuck


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi gang-

Yep, pics when I get back from ATA

orders?
shoot an e-mail to [email protected] ASAP !! I promise to do everything humanly possible to fill super fast for Vegas etc.

Thanks again everyone!

Chuck


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

I will see you at the classic next weekend


----------

